# تحذير للمستهزئين



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

*تحذير للمستهزئين*

ان غيبتي بعض الشي رايت ان بعض المستهزئين يقومون بازعاج الغير 
فاطلب من المشاكسين التقيد بالفاظ مهذبة 
فهذا منتدى مسيحي  
اهلا بك ان كنت مهذبا والا فمصيرك الطرد من هذا المنتدى


----------



## نذير (5 فبراير 2006)

اشكرك صديقي العزيز لانك فتحت هذا الموضوع 
السخرية في الحوار امر معيب من أي كان والتهريج والقاء الشتائم لا يعبر الا عن انحطاط  المستوى الفكري والاخلاقي ، وهو غير مقبول خاصة في المنتديات الدينية .

وبالمقابل فأننا نرجو تطبيق نفس المعايير على الذين يشتمون رسول الله صلى الله عليه ووصفه بما لا يليق ، والحقيقة ان الامر لم يعد يطاق ، وبمجرد انتهاء مناظرتي مع الصديق محبة فانني سأترك المنتدى لهذا السبب ، واطلب من جميع المسلمين ترك المنتدى لان الدعوة الى المسيحية لا تكون بشتم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وبهذه المناسبة فإنني أحيي كثيرا صديقي العزيز محبة لسموّ أخلاقه في الحوار ، كذلك العزيز  هكرز ، وأنت كذلك  أنت يا أخ فريد ،  ايضا لنفس السبب في الرقي في الحوار.
لكن يبدو ان سياسة ادارة المنتدى غير ذلك ، بدليل اختيار مشرفين من الشتامين الذين يسبون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

انا اقولها و للملا, يا ايها المسلمون, اسموعوا ما لم تسموعون, و لا انتم سامعون ما اسمع و لا انا سامع ما تسموعون لكم سمعكم و لي سمعي, اي مسلم غير موافق على سياسة المنتدى و منهجه يرجى منه ترك المنتدى حالا, و هذا بسبب فتوة من العزيز نذير الذي يدعوا المسلمين كافة الى ترك المنتدى, فكونوا له مصغون
صدق ماي روك​


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

معاك حق يا اخي فريد بس انا كنت عاوزه اسال سؤال لنذير هل من يدخل ويرسم صور قبيحه ويكتب عليها اسم السيد المسيح يستحق مني ان احترمه ام انه بذلك يكون هو السبب اذا احد تطاول علي الرسول 
علي العموم انت حر ان تترك المنتدي او لا تتركه المنتدي لا هيقف عليك ولا علي غيرك
كده ولا كده لا انت ولا غيرك عارفين تردوا علينا فالهروب ده متعودين عليه 
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> انا اقولها و للملا, يا ايها المسلمون, اسموعوا ما لم تسموعون, و لا انتم سامعون ما اسمع و لا انا سامع ما تسموعون لكم سمعكم و لي سمعي, اي مسلم غير موافق على سياسة المنتدى و منهجه يرجى منه ترك المنتدى حالا, و هذا بسبب فتوة من العزيز نذير الذي يدعوا المسلمين كافة الى ترك المنتدى, فكونوا له مصغون
> صدق ماي روك​


ما انت عارف يا روك الاسلوب ده هما فاكرين انهم كده بيهددونا احنا لو خايفيين يا نذير كان روك حذف مشاركتك لانها ضد قوانين المنتدي بس احنا غير مهتميين بما تحكي 
حلوة سورة المسلميين اللي كتبتها ده يا روك عجباني


----------



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

*اخي الحبيب نذير 
اولا :
ارحب بك بعد فترة من انقطاعي عن المنتدى
ثانيا :
ان هذا المنتدى هو نتدى مسيحي وهو لبنيان المومنيين من كل انحاء العالم وخاصة العرب منهم
ونحن كمسيحيين الذين نعيش بين المسلمين نتعرض للاهانة كل يوم من الذين يصبون جهلهم علينا
ومع ذلك نرحب بهم ونحبهم ونحثهم على الايمان المسلم للقدسين
وانني ارفض كل فكر او محاورة او طعن في قدسيه المعتقدات ليس لانني مقتنع بها او ارحب بها على العكس تماما
لكن يااخي الحبيب نذير
ان كنت تقصد سيرة محمد فهذا ليس من عندنا نحن نجمع من القران والاحاديث اخطاءه
لاظهار الحق وعليك انت وغيرك ان نناقش الموضوع بعقلنية وببراهين ثابتة
واما على انك سوف تترك المنتدى فهذا يحزن قلبي
اتمنى ان تستمر وصدقني يااخي ان الرب قريب هو على باب قلبك اسمح له بدخول وسوف تتغير حياتك
وتكون ابنا لله عوضا عن عبد
اني احبك والرب يفديك *


----------



## نذير (5 فبراير 2006)

لا ي حضرة الزميلة ، ليس تهديدا ، ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يشتم هنا لمجرد انكم لا تؤمنون بنبوته ، اما عن سؤالك ان  رسم احدهم صورة قبيحة للمسيح عليه السلام ، أنا أرفض ان يساء للمسيح والاسلام يرفض كذلك ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ايضا يرفض الاساءة لاخيه المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكل مسلم يفعل هذا فقد هدم ركنا من اركان الايمان التي تقوم على الايمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الاخر ، اما المنطق الذي تقولينه اذا تعرض احد للمسيح فسنتعرض لمحمد فهو منطق غير مقبول ، لانكم تتعرضون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نتعرض ولا يجوز لنا ان نتعرض للمسيح عليه السلام .
انظري الى اسلوب هكرز ، يقوم على المنطق والايضاح ، هل يستوي هذا مع منطق الشتم واللعن والسخرية والتهريج ، هل يرضى المسيح هكذا ؟ هل انتم حقا اتباع المسيح رسول المحبة والسلام ؟


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

وهل مطلوب مننا لكي نرضيك ونرضي غيرك ان لا نخبرك الحقيقة ام نزيفها ؟؟؟
ان تقول المسيح رسول وهذا شئ مهين بالنسبة لنا للمسيح لانك انزلته الي منزلة رسول ولكننا لا نحزن زنعلم ان هذا ايمانك وانت حر فيه لكن لن نجبرك علي الايمان به علي انه الله 
انت حر تقبل الكلمة او ترفضها
لماذا لا تعطينا الحق ان نتكلم ونقول ما رئيناه من كتب المسلميين فناق4ل الكفر ليس بكافر 
نحن في بعض المداخلات ننقل بالكلمة من موقع اسلامي ونضع لك الرابط حتي لا تقول اننا نفتري عليكم 
فكر قليلا ستجد انه ليس هناك ولا مسيحي تهكم علي رسولك ولو بكلمة واحده كذب


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

*هو مين هكرز؟ اوعى يكون انا؟*


----------



## نذير (5 فبراير 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *اخي الحبيب نذير
> اولا :
> ارحب بك بعد فترة من انقطاعي عن المنتدى
> ثانيا :
> ...



اشكرك صديقي العزيز لترحيبك 

انا لا أتكلم عن الشبهات التي تلقى على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فنحن بعون الله قادرين على توضيحها ، لكن هناك من يشتم ويسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويبدو ان هناك تشجيعا من الادارة لهذا النهج ، فليس هناك اي ملاحظات لتوجيههم او تنبيههم بعدم التعرض بالسب والاساءة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
اما تعرضكم للاهانة من قبل بعض المسلمين ، فنحن لا نقبل بهذا ويسوءنا ان يتعرض اي كان للاهانة بسبب معتقده او ديانته ، وندعو لديننا بالتي هي أحسن ، وهو اسلوب ناجح جدا ، ولا اعلم من أي بلد أنت لكني مستعد ان اريك شهادات دخول اسلام لاكثر من ثمانية اشخاص هي حصيلة جهدنا في مدينتنا الصغيرة منذ عام 1999  .


----------



## استفانوس (5 فبراير 2006)

*اخي العزيز نذير
ماهو معنى كلامك هذا   .....لمجرد انكم لا تؤمنون بنبوته......
فنحن كمسيحيين لانؤمن به ولاحتى نبوته
فهذا يعني اننا نشتمه
اعقل يااخي شو هاالحكي 
تريدنا ان نصدق شئ ضد العلم والفكر والتاريخ
وفوق كل هذا ااهل نكذب الله من اجل ............. لااعرف ماذا اقول ارشدك الله الى الحق المستقيم*


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

حاوب على موضوع اصل الجحاب اخ نذير وشوف الحقيقة


----------



## نذير (5 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *هو مين هكرز؟ اوعى يكون انا؟*



لا يا صديقي ،  انما قصدت  whocares  ولكنني لم اتذكر الاسم جيدا ، أحييه مرة اخرى وتسعدني صداقته


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

يا نذير خلينا نركز في المناقشات بدل ماحنا بنتكلم في مواضيع فرعية انا شايفه ان المفيد هو انك توصلنا للحقيقة اذا كنت علي حق او احنا لو كنا علي حق
تأكد انك مرحب بيك ويسعدنا وجودك في المنتدي


----------



## نذير (5 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> يا نذير خلينا نركز في المناقشات بدل ماحنا بنتكلم في مواضيع فرعية انا شايفه ان المفيد هو انك توصلنا للحقيقة اذا كنت علي حق او احنا لو كنا علي حق
> تأكد انك مرحب بيك ويسعدنا وجودك في المنتدي



شكرا لروحك الطيبة ، وأنا مستعد للحوار الراقي والاجابة عن أي سؤال يتعلق بالاسلام ، وإن شئت أرحب بك في منتدانا الاسلامي لتري بنفسك كيف نسمو بسيدنا المسيح عليه السلام ، وإن شئتِ في هذا المنتدى على ان لا ينال أحد من مقدسات الاخر ، على نفس النمط الذي نتحاور فيه مع الزميل العزيز محبة الذي أكن له كل الاحترام .


----------



## alex_man_eng (5 أبريل 2006)

كون معلومات خاطئة عن الاسلام اشتهرت في الاوساط المسيحية وتغيير نظرة الكنيسة لاي حوار يدور بين مسلم ومسحي على انه فشل ولم يستطع الرد .. لا يعني ان الاسلام ليس دين ولا يؤكد التشكك في هذا الدين
رضيتم بنوح نبيا وابراهيم نبيا وموسى رسولا ونبيا لانهم لم يتعرضوا لدينكم لانه لم يكن موجودا حينها
وعندما جاء الاسلام وكذب قولكم في كون المسيح اله بغض النظر عن ادلتكم.. قمتم تقذفونه بالكذب وتششكون في تاريخه ومصداقيته..
وردكم عن اي موضوع في هذه القضية هو انكم لا تسبونه بل انتم تقولون الواقع والحقيقة.. في حين ان هذا الدين نادى بما نادت به كل الاديان السابقه ولم يختلف معها في الاصول .. وهي وحدانية الله ووجود الملائكة و الجنة والنار في الاخره

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تخصيص جانب في المنتدى لمناقشة هذه المواضيع اذا وجتم فيه المنفعه على الاعضاء
 انتظر ردكم والحوار الهادف هو الذي يصل للعقل :36_3_17:


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2006)

alex_man_eng قال:
			
		

> كون معلومات خاطئة عن الاسلام اشتهرت في الاوساط المسيحية وتغيير نظرة الكنيسة لاي حوار يدور بين مسلم ومسحي على انه فشل ولم يستطع الرد .. لا يعني ان الاسلام ليس دين ولا يؤكد التشكك في هذا الدين


 
لو كانت المعلومات خاطئة على حد قولك, لما انسحب المسلمون بل كان الاجدر ان يبقوا و يحاورونا و يوضحوا لنا وجهة الخطأ, لا يهربون و يتحججون, فهل لك ان تبقى و تحاججنا و تظهر اننا على خطأ؟

تفضل بدخول *منتدى حوار الاديان العام* 
 


> رضيتم بنوح نبيا وابراهيم نبيا وموسى رسولا ونبيا لانهم لم يتعرضوا لدينكم لانه لم يكن موجودا حينها


 
تنعتنى بجهلنا بالاسلام و انت اكبر الجاهلين بالكتاب المقدس, الم تعلم ان انبياء العهد القديم تنبأوا عن المسيح؟ فكيف لم يتعرضوا للمسيح؟




> وعندما جاء الاسلام وكذب قولكم في كون المسيح اله بغض النظر عن ادلتكم.. قمتم تقذفونه بالكذب وتششكون في تاريخه ومصداقيته..


 

كلامك متناقض, فحينة تقول ان الاسلام جاء و نقض قولنا ان المسيح هو اله, و من جهة تقول ان الاسلام جاء بكل ما جاءت به الاديان الاخرى, اين المنطق و اين العقل في كلامك هذا؟






> وردكم عن اي موضوع في هذه القضية هو انكم لا تسبونه بل انتم تقولون الواقع والحقيقة.. في حين ان هذا الدين نادى بما نادت به كل الاديان السابقه ولم يختلف معها في الاصول .. وهي وحدانية الله ووجود الملائكة و الجنة والنار في الاخره


 

عندما نقول محمد شق ام قرفة شقين, هل افترينا عليه؟ كله ادلة من كتبك و مصادرك, فأي دخل لنا فيها؟





> ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تخصيص جانب في المنتدى لمناقشة هذه المواضيع اذا وجتم فيه المنفعه على الاعضاء
> انتظر ردكم والحوار الهادف هو الذي يصل للعقل :36_3_17:


 

تفضل بدخول *منتدى حوار الاديان العام* 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## alex_man_eng (6 أبريل 2006)

فهل لك ان تبقى و تحاججنا و تظهر اننا على خطأ؟

من انا في علوم الدين كي استطيع ان اظهر حقيقة اية او ان استخرج معنى حديث او غيره.. تعتقدون ان الموضوع سهل ومفهوم وواضح كدينكم باللغه السهله التي نتحاور بها
لكنك لا تعلم ان هذه العقيده التي تهزاء بما فيها ليست لزمن محمد فقط ولكنها اكبر من ان يفهمها قاريء مثلي ومثلك لذلك فهى تستمر بكل وضوح .. اقصد وضوح الاسلام وليس الوضوح الذي تسمعه عن الاسلام في الكنيسة

الم تعلم ان انبياء العهد القديم تنبأوا عن المسيح؟ فكيف لم يتعرضوا للمسيح؟
 تنباو به كما صدقناه نحن وليس كما افتريتم عليه ونعتموه بما ليس فيه ... فالمسلم لا يكون مسلما الا اذا امن بالمسيح عليه السلام وبميلاده المعجز وهذا هو الذي ينكره عدد غير قليل من نصارى اليوم..


----------



## alex_man_eng (6 أبريل 2006)

فهل لك ان تبقى و تحاججنا و تظهر اننا على خطأ؟

من انا في علوم الدين كي استطيع ان اظهر حقيقة اية او ان استخرج معنى حديث او غيره.. تعتقدون ان الموضوع سهل ومفهوم وواضح كدينكم باللغه السهله التي نتحاور بها
لكنك لا تعلم ان هذه العقيده التي تهزاء بما فيها ليست لزمن محمد فقط ولكنها اكبر من ان يفهمها قاريء مثلي ومثلك لذلك فهى تستمر بكل وضوح .. اقصد وضوح الاسلام وليس الوضوح الذي تسمعه عن الاسلام في الكنيسة

الم تعلم ان انبياء العهد القديم تنبأوا عن المسيح؟ فكيف لم يتعرضوا للمسيح؟
 تنباو به كما صدقناه نحن وليس كما افتريتم عليه ونعتموه بما ليس فيه ... فالمسلم لا يكون مسلما الا اذا امن بالمسيح عليه السلام وبميلاده المعجز وهذا هو الذي ينكره عدد غير قليل من نصارى اليوم..

كله ادلة من كتبك و مصادرك, فأي دخل لنا فيها؟
وهل هذه الادله التي وجدتوها هي من تفسير علماء ثقه واكفاء ؟؟... ام ان احدكم جاء وبحث في الكتب.. وكلما وجد جزئيتان لا يستطيع عقله ادراكهما .. وضعهما بجوار بعض وكتب فيهما قصيده عن التناقض واللا موضوعيه .. دون ان يعرف المعنى المقصود .. او على الاقل سبب النزول والموقف الذي حدثت فيه .. 
الحقيقه ان كل ما نجده في هذا الزمن من تناقض على حد قولكم في الاسلام .. يتم الرد عليه في المساجد في الخطب والمحاضرات ردا وافيا  وذلك بسبب ان من يتابعكم يتعجب فعلا من وجود ما تحسبونه تناقض .. ولذلك هو يسال ليتاكد .. وبالتالي يقوم اقل دارس بالبحث والاجابه ويستفيد الكثير من تلك الردود فهي تعلمنا امور في الدين نجهلها فعلا .. ولا يفكر من حصل بالاجابه بالرد على افترءاتكم لانه يرى ان ما تتحدثون فيه هو دين عظيم لا يستحق ان يدافع احد عنه فهو اعظم من الدفاع عنه حقا .. وهو ليس هروب . ولكن ممن يبدل دينه للاسلام يستطيع ان يصف لك هذا الشعور .  (( تستطيع ان تعبر عنه بشعور الازدراء مما يقال عن هذا الدين العظيم )) 



اخيرا بعد ان اقول لكم دينكم ولي دين ... حببت ان اوضح ان ديني ليس كالذي تعتقدون .. والا لكان الناس يتحولون عن هذا الدين لا ليدخلوا فيه كما هو الواقع اليوم ... وكفى اتهزاء بذات النبي فدينكم لم يامركم بسب من سبكم على حد ادعئكم بان ديني يسب ( الهكم ) 

قال تعالى :"  (( وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما ... وقولهم انا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله ,, وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ,, وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم الا اتباع الظن ,, وما قتلوه يقينا..... بل رفعه الله اليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما ))


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

alex_man_eng قال:
			
		

> فهل لك ان تبقى و تحاججنا و تظهر اننا على خطأ؟
> 
> من انا في علوم الدين كي استطيع ان اظهر حقيقة اية او ان استخرج معنى حديث او غيره.. تعتقدون ان الموضوع سهل ومفهوم وواضح كدينكم باللغه السهله التي نتحاور بها
> لكنك لا تعلم ان هذه العقيده التي تهزاء بما فيها ليست لزمن محمد فقط ولكنها اكبر من ان يفهمها قاريء مثلي ومثلك لذلك فهى تستمر بكل وضوح .. اقصد وضوح الاسلام وليس الوضوح الذي تسمعه عن الاسلام في الكنيسة


 
أذن انت تعترف انك جاهل بدينك و لا تستطيع الرد على المسيحيين في ابسط تسألاتهم التي تستخف بها!
أتعجب من منطقك يا صديقي, فتارة اراك تستهزء بتساؤلاتنا و تارة اراك تعلن عدم مقدرتك على الاجابة!
فويحك ان تترك المسيحي يفتش كتبك و يستخرج منها الهوائل و انت تكتفي بأن تقول ان شيوخك سوف يردون و لم نرى لهم حس لحد الان, فهي اصبحت اشبه بلعبة, كل واحد فيكم يتبرأ من هذه المصيبة و يرميها على الشيخ الذي بعده... لكن انتم حرين ان اردتم الرد من عدمه!






> الم تعلم ان انبياء العهد القديم تنبأوا عن المسيح؟ فكيف لم يتعرضوا للمسيح؟
> تنباو به كما صدقناه نحن وليس كما افتريتم عليه ونعتموه بما ليس فيه ... فالمسلم لا يكون مسلما الا اذا امن بالمسيح عليه السلام وبميلاده المعجز وهذا هو الذي ينكره عدد غير قليل من نصارى اليوم..


 
هذا هو كلام الجهلة, فأنت ان كنت لا تستطيع الرد علينا بالاسلاميات فكيف ستفتي بالمسيحيات؟
اليس هذا جنون؟ لإاي عقل تمتلك لتلقي ان انبياء العهد القديم اسلموا بأن المسيح كما قلت انت,,, الظاهر ينقصك الكثير من القرأة و المطالعة, فللذكر سأذكر لك نبوة العهد القديم التي تظهر ان المسيح هو اله و ليس انسان:

*أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 - أنظر إشعياء 9: 6 و 7 ، 41: 4 ، 44: 6 ، 48: 12 ، مزمور 102: 25 ، أمثال 8: 22 ، 23 " . *


*"لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا أبا ابديا رئيس السلام" اشعياء 6:9*

*فأن كنت جاهلا بأبسط امور المسيحية, فلا تفتي بها, بل كان الاجدر بك الرد على اسئلتنا في الاسلاميات*​ 



> كله ادلة من كتبك و مصادرك, فأي دخل لنا فيها؟
> وهل هذه الادله التي وجدتوها هي من تفسير علماء ثقه واكفاء ؟؟... ام ان احدكم جاء وبحث في الكتب.. وكلما وجد جزئيتان لا يستطيع عقله ادراكهما .. وضعهما بجوار بعض وكتب فيهما قصيده عن التناقض واللا موضوعيه .. دون ان يعرف المعنى المقصود .. او على الاقل سبب النزول والموقف الذي حدثت فيه ..
> الحقيقه ان كل ما نجده في هذا الزمن من تناقض على حد قولكم في الاسلام .. يتم الرد عليه في المساجد في الخطب والمحاضرات ردا وافيا وذلك بسبب ان من يتابعكم يتعجب فعلا من وجود ما تحسبونه تناقض .. ولذلك هو يسال ليتاكد .. وبالتالي يقوم اقل دارس بالبحث والاجابه ويستفيد الكثير من تلك الردود فهي تعلمنا امور في الدين نجهلها فعلا .. ولا يفكر من حصل بالاجابه بالرد على افترءاتكم لانه يرى ان ما تتحدثون فيه هو دين عظيم لا يستحق ان يدافع احد عنه فهو اعظم من الدفاع عنه حقا .. وهو ليس هروب . ولكن ممن يبدل دينه للاسلام يستطيع ان يصف لك هذا الشعور . (( تستطيع ان تعبر عنه بشعور الازدراء مما يقال عن هذا الدين العظيم ))


 
يا عزيزي, نأتي من امهات كتبك و ارقى التفاسير التي لجهلك في ديمك لم تسمع عنها اصلا, نأتي لك بتفسير ابن كثير و الجلالين و الطبري و القرطبي, فماذا تريد اكثر من هؤلاء؟
و نأتي من صحيح مسلم و البخاري و غيرهم و غيرهم, فعن ماذا تتكلم بقولك اننا نفسر بكيفنا؟

و اتعجب مرة اخرى, ان كنا نسأل اسئلة تافه لماذا لا تردوا علينا؟ فأن كنت غير جدير, افلا جلبت لنا شيخ جامع ليرد علينا؟





> اخيرا بعد ان اقول لكم دينكم ولي دين ... حببت ان اوضح ان ديني ليس كالذي تعتقدون .. والا لكان الناس يتحولون عن هذا الدين لا ليدخلوا فيه كما هو الواقع اليوم ... وكفى اتهزاء بذات النبي فدينكم لم يامركم بسب من سبكم على حد ادعئكم بان ديني يسب ( الهكم )


 
و من استهزأء بنبيك؟ ان قلنا انه نام مع ماريا القبطية دون زواج, فهل ذكر الحقيقة اصبح استهزاء؟ و ان قلنا ان نبيك امر بشرب بول البعير, فهل هذا استهزاء؟ و ان قلنا نبيك امر بتغميس الذبابة في اللبن, فهل هذا استهزاء؟ فهل من الاحاديث الثحيحة بأعتراف شيوخك!!!!

حاب اذكرك بشئ, انت قلت انك تتمنى المحاورة, فلماذا تتهرب الان؟​


----------



## alex_man_eng (6 أبريل 2006)

*تصحيح*

ليس من الصحيح يا اخوتي ان يتم استدراج شخص عادي الى حديث ديني واسع .. فإنه وان قلت معلوماته فسوف يخوض ليدافع عن دينه من باب الغيرة.. ولكن لجهله بالكثير فلن يستطيع ان يصد جميع الافتراءات التي توجه لدينه وبالتالي تجدونه عجز عن اي رد في النقاش.. فهو ليس عالم كما تعلمون .. لذا فلا تحاول ان تبني كلامك على هذه النقطه لانك كما ترى لا يجوز ان تتهم الدين كله بالهروب والمماطله بسبب شخص عادي حشر في حديث ليس له شان به ..

اسعدني ردك اخي ( الزعيم ) .. وانتظر المزيد
وجزيتم خيرا ...


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

alex_man_eng قال:
			
		

> ليس من الصحيح يا اخوتي ان يتم استدراج شخص عادي الى حديث ديني واسع .. فإنه وان قلت معلوماته فسوف يخوض ليدافع عن دينه من باب الغيرة.. ولكن لجهله بالكثير فلن يستطيع ان يصد جميع الافتراءات التي توجه لدينه وبالتالي تجدونه عجز عن اي رد في النقاش.. فهو ليس عالم كما تعلمون .. لذا فلا تحاول ان تبني كلامك على هذه النقطه لانك كما ترى لا يجوز ان تتهم الدين كله بالهروب والمماطله بسبب شخص عادي حشر في حديث ليس له شان به ..
> 
> اسعدني ردك اخي ( الزعيم ) .. وانتظر المزيد
> وجزيتم خيرا ...


 

عزيزي, انا لا استدرجك و لا اعمم عدم مقدرتك على المحاورة على ان كل البقية غير قادرين, بل بالعكس انا معجب بصراحتك و اعلانك انك غير قادر بالرد على الشبهات, لكني لمست تناقض في كلامك, فأنت من جهة تقول انك تتعجب اننا نطرح هذه التساؤلات التي بصيغة او بأخرى هي بسيط و تافهة و يمكن الرد عليها بسهولة و من جهة اخرى تقول انك غير قادر

فأن كنت غير قادر, فهلا جلبت لنا شيخ اقرب جامع لديكم ليرد علينا؟


----------



## ?????????? (6 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
[FONT=DecoType Naskh Variants, Andalus, Arial]يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون[/FONT]
صدق الله العظيم سورة الحجرات ايه 4
فماذا قالت مسيحيتكم


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*انت تبقى طول عمرك مخربط و مبهذل؟ شو علاقة مداخلتك بالموضوع؟*

*ابقى بالموضوع رجائا!!!*


----------



## believer (6 أبريل 2006)

alex_man_eng قال:
			
		

> الم تعلم ان انبياء العهد القديم تنبأوا عن المسيح؟ فكيف لم يتعرضوا للمسيح؟
> تنباو به كما صدقناه نحن وليس كما افتريتم عليه ونعتموه بما ليس فيه ... فالمسلم لا يكون مسلما الا اذا امن بالمسيح عليه السلام وبميلاده المعجز وهذا هو الذي ينكره عدد غير قليل من نصارى اليوم..


 
صحيح كلامك .. تنبأ به النبي الذي جاء قبله كما صدقناه نحن وليس كما افتروا عليه ونعتوه بما ليس فيه ... وهو بريء مما ينسبونه اليه ..
فمن المعتاد ان كل نبي يبشر بالنبي الذي سيرسله الله بعده , وهكذا فعل النبي الذي كان قبل مجيء النبي عيسى , فبشر بمجيئه ..
وكذلك فعل النبي عيسى , فانه بشر بمجيء النبي محمد بعده ..والنبي محمد آخر من ارسله الله الى البشر .


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

believer قال:
			
		

> صحيح كلامك .. تنبأ به النبي الذي جاء قبله كما صدقناه نحن وليس كما افتروا عليه ونعتوه بما ليس فيه ... وهو بريء مما ينسبونه اليه ..
> فمن المعتاد ان كل نبي يبشر بالنبي الذي سيرسله الله بعده , وهكذا فعل النبي الذي كان قبل مجيء النبي عيسى , فبشر بمجيئه ..
> وكذلك فعل النبي عيسى , فانه بشر بمجيء النبي محمد بعده ..والنبي محمد آخر من ارسله الله الى البشر .


 
أولا و قبل كل شئ رجاءا, هذا الموضوع ليس موضوع نقاش, بل موضوع في منتدى الاعلانات, فالمنتديات الخاصة بالحوارات موجودة, فاطرحوا كل ما عندكم بها و لا داعي للخربطة هذه

ثانية يا بيليفر الظاهر انك مثل ما انك مبهذل زي اخوك المحمدي الثاني, فانت قصير البصيرة زيه لانك تجاهلت الرد التالي كما تجاهله هو

هذا هو كلام الجهلة, فأنت ان كنت لا تستطيع الرد علينا بالاسلاميات فكيف ستفتي بالمسيحيات؟
اليس هذا جنون؟ لإاي عقل تمتلك لتلقي ان انبياء العهد القديم اسلموا بأن المسيح كما قلت انت,,, الظاهر ينقصك الكثير من القرأة و المطالعة, فللذكر سأذكر لك نبوة العهد القديم التي تظهر ان المسيح هو اله و ليس انسان:


*أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 - أنظر إشعياء 9: 6 و 7 ، 41: 4 ، 44: 6 ، 48: 12 ، مزمور 102: 25 ، أمثال 8: 22 ، 23 " . *


*"لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا أبا ابديا رئيس السلام" اشعياء 6:9*

*فأن كنت جاهلا بأبسط امور المسيحية, فلا تفتي بها, بل كان الاجدر بك الرد على اسئلتنا في الاسلاميات*


*فاذا كان احدكم قادر على الدخول في موضوع الوهية المسيح في العهد القديم, فتفضلوا في موضوع جديد خاص, والا انكم مفلسون و ترددون كلام بلا علم ولا منفعة!*

*سلام و نعمة*​


----------



## alex_man_eng (6 أبريل 2006)

عفوا .. لقد اشتبه الامر عندما قلت 
*ليس من الصحيح يا اخوتي ان يتم استدراج شخص عادي الى حديث ديني واسع .. فإنه وان قلت معلوماته فسوف يخوض ليدافع عن دينه من باب الغيرة.. ولكن لجهله بالكثير فلن يستطيع ان يصد جميع الافتراءات التي توجه لدينه وبال... الخ*

انا لم اقصد نفسي حينها ولكنني كنت اعرض المعلومه بصورة عامه .. وذلك لما راه من  اتهام للدين نتيجه لما ذكرته انفا ..
انا لم اتجاهل الرد لكني مشغول بالامتحانات مؤقتا .. وارحب باستكمال النقاش طالما لم ترفض ذلك

اليس هذا جنون؟ لإاي عقل تمتلك لتلقي ان انبياء العهد القديم اسلموا بأن المسيح كما قلت انت,,, الظاهر ينقصك الكثير من القرأة و المطالعة, فللذكر سأذكر لك نبوة العهد القديم التي تظهر ان المسيح هو اله و ليس انسان

وهل تعتقد باني اذا اردت ان ابحث في تاريخ الانبياء ساقوم بالبحث عنه في الانجيل الذي اؤمن بانه محرف.. انا اتحدث عن الانبياء كما ذكرهم التاريخ في جميع القصص والروايات حتى البعيده عن الكتب السماوية لكي لا تقول لي اني استند في هذه القصص الى القران الذي انت غير مؤمن به
ولا تنس ان اليهود حرفوا كتبهم وكذبوا معانيها عندما رأو المسيح  _ عليه افضل السلام _ وكذلك فعلتم انتم بمحمد كما فعل اليهود

فأن كنت غير جدير, افلا جلبت لنا شيخ جامع ليرد علينا؟
انت تعلم اني لست بحاجه لان ادافع عن ديني امام دين اخر .. لكن كما ترى يجب خلق حوار للتفاهم والتناقش في ادياننا لنتعايش مع بعضنا في تلك الحياة القصيرة.. ومن هذا المبدأ استمر في اي نقاش يخص الدين
اذا ذهبت الى حديقة جارك الذي لا تحبه فانك ان اردت ان تخرج منها ( القطط الفطسانه ) ستفعل وستقول ان انواع النباتات غير مناسبة للحديقة.. فان اظهر لك انها مناسبة ستقول ان النباتات التي زرعها غير مفيده .. فان بين لك فائدتها ذهبت لتنقض اي شيء كي لا تسمح له بالارتياح... وما اسهله من اسلوب!!
هذا مثال لما يحدث في مناظراتنا معكم .. تجد قسا يقول ان القران به خطا لغوي في موضع معين... وهذا اقل شيء ليثبت ان القران ليس بحق لانه اصبح ناقصا .. وباذني اسمع شخصا يناظره وقد اتى له بصدق الاية وانها صحيحه تماما _ مدعما بكتب ومراجع وادلة لعلماء مستشرقين _لان معناها ليس كما حسبه القس واصبح النص صحيحا لغويا ... وكان رد القس بانه يعلم في اللغه من اعلم العلماء حتى الان ... واستمر في تشكيك الاية بدون مبرر... انس هذا الموقف فهو ليس الا مثال عشته لانقل لك الصورة التي نحملها من مناظراتكم ... 
هل انت صادق فيما تقول؟؟؟؟  سؤال استفسار الاجابة عليه بنعم او لا ...
هل انت صادق فيما تقول !!!!!!!؟ سؤال تعجب واستنكار .. مهما اجابك من امامك فلن تقتنع برده لانك لا تريد ان تعرف الحقيقة بل لتفنده في قوله
هل عرفت الان لماذا لا تجد شيخا يفكر في  ان يلقي بالا لاي افتراء عن هذا الدين.؟.. 
لانهم يكتفون بتوضيح اي افتراء امام من يحتاج ان يتعلم وليس من يريد الاستنكار


----------



## alex_man_eng (6 أبريل 2006)

و من استهزأء بنبيك؟ ان قلنا انه نام مع ماريا القبطية دون زواج, فهل ذكر الحقيقة اصبح استهزاء؟ 

هل تعتقد ان نبيا كما ندعي سيتجرأ ليزني مع امراة بهذه السهولة... ويضع نفسه محل شبهة بقية حياته لانه اراد ان ينام معها ....
لو افترضت انه قبل لنفسه ان يقوم بالرذيلة .. هل كان سيسامحه من حوله على هذا الخطأ.. على الاقل كان سيقوم المنافقون الذين ينتظرون اي مشكلة ليثيروها برجمه حتى الموت بحجه انهم يقيمون الحد عليه

الحقيقة التي تروى من قديم الازل حتى الان هو ان العرب والعجم وجميع الحضارات كان لديها مصطلح قد تكون لم تسمع عنه ... وهو العبيد او الجواري...
وهو شخص رجل او امرأة .. وهب نفسه ان يكون عبدا او انه اسر في حرب او معركه 
حينها يباع هذا العبد ويشترى من مالكيه.. او يهدى كما حدث مع مارية
وان كنت لا تعلم ان الجواري في الاسلام يطلق عليها باللغة العربية .. ( ما ملكت اليمين ) هي حلال لك ان تضاجعها .. وهو امر ان كان غريب اليوم لعدم وجود جواري الا انه كان من الامور البديهية في ذلك الزمان
اذا فقد نام معها لانها حل له كاي رجل اخر يحل له ما ملكت يمينه ... دون زواج 
هذا ما تقولون عنه انه نام مع مارية دون زواج وتعتقدونه ذلة في تاريخ صاحب هذه الرسالة _ محمد بن عبد الله _ هذه القضية لا تحجاج الى مزيد من الكلام لانها مثبته دينيا ومشهورة جدا.. انا متعجب فقط من كونك جاهلا بها


و ان قلنا نبيك امر بتغميس الذبابة في اللبن, فهل هذا استهزاء؟ فهذا من الاحاديث الثحيحة بأعتراف شيوخك!!!!

لا ادري يا اخي ماذا تقصد بكلمة ( ثحيحه ) .. لكني يجب ان اتعامل في نقاشي بحسن نية واعتبرها ___ خطأ مطبعي ___
صراحة انا افخر بكل حديث يؤكد هذه المقولة التي تعلن ان نبيي امر (بغمس الذبابه في اللبن )
                   (غمس الذبابة في اللبن...)
اتعلم ان لو ان مسلما قرا هذا الكلام مجردا سيتعجب ويبدأ بالشك لو علم ان هذا الامر صحيح
انك تتعامل مع الموضوع كبيقية المواضيع التي تطرحونها... يكون الموضوع كبير .. ونادر التبادل .. تقومون باخذ جزء منه مثير للشك .. وتعرضونه مع قليل من بهارات التهويل والتشكيك .. ثم تسخرون منه كموضوع مثير للسخرية ... وهو غمس الذبابة في اللبن

يقول النبي الكريم صاحب رسالة الاسلام: فيما  معناه
اذا سقط الذباب في طعام احدكم ... فاليغمسه كله .. ثم ليطرحه او لينزعه .. فانه يحمل في احد جناحيه داء.. وفي الاخر دواء
صدق رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_
هل مر عليك هذا الحديث قبل ذلك اذا كنت قد قرات الموضوع .... ان كان جوابك نعم ... هل  بحثت عن اسم العالم الذي لا اعلم عنه سوى انه لا ياخذ احد الزماله البريطانية الا من تحت يديه ... وانه غير مسلم وبالاقرب مسيحي ...
اراد ان يجري تجربة عن نفس الموضوع .. فوجد ان الذبابه تحمل على احدى جناحيها مايكروب خبيث يكفي مليجراما منه في اتلاف 10 لترات من اللبن... وانها تحمل على جناحها الاخر مضاد لذلك الميكروب .. ولا تفرزه الا عندما تغمس الذبابة كلها في السائل.. وقد اسمى ذلك المضاد ... ( amuthemosque ) نسبه الى كلمة mosque وهو يعني المسجد بالعربية
هل تعلم هذا كله ؟... هل فكرت في ان تبحث عن حقيقة غمس الذبابة في الحليب؟
ام انك يا اخي اخذت عنوان الموضوع من الكنيسة ومواقعها على الانترنت وسخرت منه وزادك يقينا ان هذا الدين .فعلا دين سخرية واستهزاء ؟؟


----------



## alex_man_eng (6 أبريل 2006)

ان كنت اردت ان ازيل الشبهات عن بعض المو اضيع التي مرت علي ... . فانا لم اقصد ذلك ..
بل قصدت يا اخي ان اريك مثالا لما يفترى عن هذا الدين .. واعمم كل المسائل المطروحه بنفس الاسلوب .. ومنها رضاعه الكبير .. وشرب البول .. واقامة الحد ... والارتداد ..الخ

كلها تجد لها مواضعها ومواقف تنهي اي جدل يثار حول اي قضية .. وكل دين فيه ذلك الامر .. لكني اتعجب من اصحاب المواقع التي تثير مثل هذه الفتن ... 
هل هي  صنعت لاظهار الحقيقة كما تزعمون ؟؟؟ فاني اتساءل .. طالما انه دين بهذا السوء .. لماذا كل هذه الجهود طالما انه دين بذيء كما تدعون 
وان كان لتشكيك المسلمون في دينهم .. فانا ازيكم علما باننا اذا اردنا ان نعرف الحقيقة .. وصلت الينا ومحي ذلك الشك قطعا كما عرضت لك ما سبق من قليل القضايا

*اما اذا كان لعرض الدين بصورة مزرية لتقلل تدفق اعداد لا باس بها من المسيحيين الى الاسلام .. فانا اقول لكم* 
" يريدون ليطفؤوا نور الله بافواههم .. والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون .." 
صدق الله العظيم

ارجوكم ايها الاخوة النصارى .. ان تعلموا ان ما يعرض من قضايا حول الدين الاسلامي .. ليس الا فخاخ وصور مشوهة للدين ... واصدقكم القول ان رجال الاسلام اليوم نائمون وهذا ليس عيب دين .. بل عيب امه وشعب .. 


*جزاك الله خيرا اخي ( الزعيم ) وشكرا لاتاحتك الفرصة لي لاعبر عن رائي بحرية تامه دون عرقلة متمنيا لك النجاح والتوفيق في اعمالك*


----------



## DREAM (9 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي(alex_man_eng) اتسائل  لماذا لم يجيب (الزعيم)علي ردك    نريد رده 
سريعا     وللاسف  اوضحت لنا ايها  الزعيم انك لا تعلم شيء  فانت لم تعلم ابسط الاشياء  
مثل  موضوع السيده ماريه واشكر مره اخري  اخي  (alex_man_eng)علي رده  المبسط عن هذا الموضوع  وايضا عن  قول رسول الله محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم عن الذبابه    فقد كان ايضا مبسطا ورائعا  فجزاه الله خيرا عنا     واريد ان اقول لك يا (زعيم) لابد ان تبحث عن الاشياء قبل ان تلقي بها هكذا   فلقد اوضحت لنا من هذا  الافتراء الذي افتريته  علي حبيبنا المصطفي  انك لا تعلم شيء عنا فانت تقول اي شيء من اجل ان تشوه  صوره الاسلام  ولكني اقول لك  اننا نحترم جميع الديانات  ولا نتعرض لاي احد  اما انت  وامثالك فغايتهم تشويه  دين الله (الاسلام)  نطلب من الله ان يهديكم  ولقد علمنا ديننا ورسولنا الكريم صلي الله عليه وسلم الا نسيء الي من اساء  الينا       وفي النهايه اطلب منك  رد علي كلام اخي في الله (alex_man_eng)       واريد ان اقول لك  ان  الاسلوب الذي تتحدث به  اسلوب لا يناسب منتدي ديني  وربنا يهديك....... واريد  ان اقول لك انك لا تراعي مشاعر احد  فكيف تتجرا ان تقول  كلام علي نسق ايه شريفه ..  كلام  الله..  وتاتي الاخت الذي لا اعلم اسمها وتقول ان هذا يعجبها    .. لا استطيع  ان ارد عليكم  ولكني ادعو الله لكم بالهدايه     ولن افعل كما فعلتم   واتي باي نص من كتابكم واغير فيه علي هوايا  ولكني  لن اعاملكم بمعاملتكم    فنحن نراعي الله  في الناس  ولن نكون مثلكم    فانتم فئه تسيء الي المسيحين   الذين نعيش معاهم  ولنا منهم الاصدقاء   ونراعي الله فيهم ويعاملوننا معامله حسنه  فلن نحكم علي الجميع بسبب فئه مثلكم    وفي النهايه  اريدكم ان تتقبلوا كلامي بسعه صدر  فهذا رايي     واطلب من الله الهدايه للجميع      و واخير احييكم بتحيه الاسلام  التي تدعوا للسلام  (السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته)...


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2006)

alex_man_eng قال:
			
		

> عفوا .. لقد اشتبه الامر عندما قلت
> *ليس من الصحيح يا اخوتي ان يتم استدراج شخص عادي الى حديث ديني واسع .. فإنه وان قلت معلوماته فسوف يخوض ليدافع عن دينه من باب الغيرة.. ولكن لجهله بالكثير فلن يستطيع ان يصد جميع الافتراءات التي توجه لدينه وبال... الخ*
> 
> انا لم اقصد نفسي حينها ولكنني كنت اعرض المعلومه بصورة عامه .. وذلك لما راه من اتهام للدين نتيجه لما ذكرته انفا ..
> انا لم اتجاهل الرد لكني مشغول بالامتحانات مؤقتا .. وارحب باستكمال النقاش طالما لم ترفض ذلك


 

احترنا معاك يا اخي, ساعة تقول من انا لارد على الشبهات و مرة تقول انك قادر على الرد لكنك مشغول بالامتحانات, يعني لساتك صبي صغير و في طور التعلم, فكيف سترد بما لم يستطع شيوخ الرد عليه هنا؟ و لماذا تجاهلت طلبي في جلب شيخ من اقرب جامع عندك للرد على تفاهاتنا كما سميت مسبقا..
المهم منتظريك في جلب الشيخ للرد علينا و في تكملة امتحاناتك و لك الامنيات بالموفقية عزيزي







> وهل تعتقد باني اذا اردت ان ابحث في تاريخ الانبياء ساقوم بالبحث عنه في الانجيل الذي اؤمن بانه محرف.. انا اتحدث عن الانبياء كما ذكرهم التاريخ في جميع القصص والروايات حتى البعيده عن الكتب السماوية لكي لا تقول لي اني استند في هذه القصص الى القران الذي انت غير مؤمن به
> ولا تنس ان اليهود حرفوا كتبهم وكذبوا معانيها عندما رأو المسيح _ عليه افضل السلام _ وكذلك فعلتم انتم بمحمد كما فعل اليهود


 
اولا, انا لم اقتبس من الانجيل, انا اقتبست من العهد القديم, و لجهلك انت لا تعرف الفرق بين الانجيل و العهد القديم و بين الكتاب المقدس,,, لذلك رحت قائلا انك لا تعترف بالنص لانه من الانجيل الذي تعتقد انه محرف بدون لا دليل ولا برهان...
المهم, الانبياء في كتب التاريخ و القصص و الروايات؟ هل هذه هي مصادرك؟  هل اتيتني بأسماء هذه الكتب يا عزيزي؟




> انت تعلم اني لست بحاجه لان ادافع عن ديني امام دين اخر ..


 

يا اخي لم يجبرك احد على الرد, عايز ترد رد و خلصنا ما بدك ترد لا ترد, هو يعني حنتوسل بيك لحتى ترد... و لعلمك انت فاكر يعني انت راد لينا؟ انت لما ترد بترد للمساكين الي مش لاقين اجابة...





> لكن كما ترى يجب خلق حوار للتفاهم والتناقش في ادياننا لنتعايش مع بعضنا في تلك الحياة القصيرة.. ومن هذا المبدأ استمر في اي نقاش يخص الدين
> اذا ذهبت الى حديقة جارك الذي لا تحبه فانك ان اردت ان تخرج منها ( القطط الفطسانه ) ستفعل وستقول ان انواع النباتات غير مناسبة للحديقة.. فان اظهر لك انها مناسبة ستقول ان النباتات التي زرعها غير مفيده .. فان بين لك فائدتها ذهبت لتنقض اي شيء كي لا تسمح له بالارتياح... وما اسهله من اسلوب!!
> هذا مثال لما يحدث في مناظراتنا معكم .. تجد قسا يقول ان القران به خطا لغوي في موضع معين... وهذا اقل شيء ليثبت ان القران ليس بحق لانه اصبح ناقصا .. وباذني اسمع شخصا يناظره وقد اتى له بصدق الاية وانها صحيحه تماما _ مدعما بكتب ومراجع وادلة لعلماء مستشرقين _لان معناها ليس كما حسبه القس واصبح النص صحيحا لغويا ... وكان رد القس بانه يعلم في اللغه من اعلم العلماء حتى الان ... واستمر في تشكيك الاية بدون مبرر... انس هذا الموقف فهو ليس الا مثال عشته لانقل لك الصورة التي نحملها من مناظراتكم ...


 

يوه... رجعنا للاسطوانة الفارغة ديه... يا عزيزي انت الذي بدأت و قلت ان تسائلاتنا يرد عليها اصغر مسلم, فلو عاوزز ترد رد و ريحنا مش عاوز ترد بلا الكلام الفاضي و وجع الراس




> هل انت صادق فيما تقول؟؟؟؟ سؤال استفسار الاجابة عليه بنعم او لا ...
> هل انت صادق فيما تقول !!!!!!!؟ سؤال تعجب واستنكار .. مهما اجابك من امامك فلن تقتنع برده لانك لا تريد ان تعرف الحقيقة بل لتفنده في قوله
> هل عرفت الان لماذا لا تجد شيخا يفكر في ان يلقي بالا لاي افتراء عن هذا الدين.؟..
> لانهم يكتفون بتوضيح اي افتراء امام من يحتاج ان يتعلم وليس من يريد الاستنكار


 
طيب مش تجرب الاول؟ هات الشيخ و خليه يرد علينا و ساعتها لو ركبنا راسنا يبقى عندك حجة, لكن تحكم علينا من قبل ما تحاورنا فهذا ليس بالمنطق!!!


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2006)

alex_man_eng قال:
			
		

> و من استهزأء بنبيك؟ ان قلنا انه نام مع ماريا القبطية دون زواج, فهل ذكر الحقيقة اصبح استهزاء؟
> 
> هل تعتقد ان نبيا كما ندعي سيتجرأ ليزني مع امراة بهذه السهولة... ويضع نفسه محل شبهة بقية حياته لانه اراد ان ينام معها ....
> لو افترضت انه قبل لنفسه ان يقوم بالرذيلة .. هل كان سيسامحه من حوله على هذا الخطأ.. على الاقل كان سيقوم المنافقون الذين ينتظرون اي مشكلة ليثيروها برجمه حتى الموت بحجه انهم يقيمون الحد عليه
> ...


 
اولا هذا ليس مكان للرد على الحوارات, انا اعطيتك مثال لكي ابين لك اننا لا نسب رسولك, بل نطرح تساؤلات بحجج و براهين لا كلام فاضي على الهواء, فالرجاء الالتزام بأن هذا القسم ليس مكان حوار لذلك لن ارد على ردك بالنسبة لماريا و ملكات اليمين, لكن ارجوا منك ان لا تستبق الامور و تدعوني جاهلا بها, فأنت جاهل بالطرف الاخر فلا تصدر احكاما بمدى جهلي و معرفتي...






> و ان قلنا نبيك امر بتغميس الذبابة في اللبن, فهل هذا استهزاء؟ فهذا من الاحاديث الثحيحة بأعتراف شيوخك!!!!
> 
> لا ادري يا اخي ماذا تقصد بكلمة ( ثحيحه ) .. لكني يجب ان اتعامل في نقاشي بحسن نية واعتبرها ___ خطأ مطبعي ___
> صراحة انا افخر بكل حديث يؤكد هذه المقولة التي تعلن ان نبيي امر (بغمس الذبابه في اللبن )
> ...


 
هو انت مفكرني اني ساكن في المريخ؟ يعني كل عقلك ان هذه التفاهة لم تمر علينا؟

سأنقلك للرابط التالي و ان كنت قادر على الاتمرار بالمناقشة التي انتهت بعدة اسئلة مني لم يجب عليها احد الى حد الان...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2149

نشوفك في الموضوع داه..


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2006)

alex_man_eng قال:
			
		

> ان كنت اردت ان ازيل الشبهات عن بعض المو اضيع التي مرت علي ... . فانا لم اقصد ذلك ..
> بل قصدت يا اخي ان اريك مثالا لما يفترى عن هذا الدين .. واعمم كل المسائل المطروحه بنفس الاسلوب .. ومنها رضاعه الكبير .. وشرب البول .. واقامة الحد ... والارتداد ..الخ
> 
> كلها تجد لها مواضعها ومواقف تنهي اي جدل يثار حول اي قضية .. وكل دين فيه ذلك الامر .. لكني اتعجب من اصحاب المواقع التي تثير مثل هذه الفتن ...
> ...


 
يا عزيزي انت اعتديت على حرمة القسم و على حرمة الحوار ايضا, فبما ان هذا المكان ليس مخصص للحوار فكيف لي ان اجيبك و ارد عليك خصوصا ان كلا رديك لدي عليهم الكثير من التساؤلات, فأرجوا منك ان تطرح اي موضوع تريده في قسمه الخاص و حتى عجلة الحوار تدور لا ترد رد لا استطيع التعليق عليه لانه ليس في قسمه الخاص...
سأحترم قوانين القسم و اتمنى منك ان تطرح المواضع في قسم حوار الاديان و ستلقاني اول القارئين و الرادين على مواضيعك...


----------



## alex_man_eng (11 أبريل 2006)

كنت اود ان اعلق في بعض النقاط التي اغفلتها ... او انك لم تقرا كلامي جيدا ,, لكن يبدوا انه ليس بالمكان المناسب على حد قولك
اذا ساقوم باتباع النظام .,,,   وشكرا لك


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

*وهو كذلك عزيزي اليكس, شكرا ليك من اجل الالتزام بالقوانين...*

*المهم مرحب بيك من جديد و هدانا الله و اياك الى الحق *


----------

